

Overhaul of net addresses begins - justinwhitefoot
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7221758.stm

======
xirium
IPv6 is a great opportunity for vendors to sell new routers and new operating
systems. However, we should fully evaluate RFC1365 before proceeding. It is
possible to use IPv4 extension blocks to expand the IPv4 address space in a
manner which is fully downward compatible.

